

Setting Goals, Making Money - LukeG
http://lbrandy.com/blog/2009/01/setting-goals-making-money/

======
Tichy
Job ads are ads, too. Since I started putting Google Ads on one of my pages, I
realized that Amazon affiliate links seem like quite a bad deal. At least if
people just buy books, Google Ads pay way better (my impression from rather
limited experience). Maybe one has to hope for people buying really expensive
items on Amazon occasionally.

